# OK....Now you can move on



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Its cold outside. That is bad news for you Hornet. Your position on the Field archery forom has now be terminated. For the mere mention that Field Archery Season is over. Did I not shoot Field Archery all 12 months of the year last year. Shot my best field scores of my life during that infamous 20 yard shooting season.
I must confess I did set up my big ole logs yesterday and shot several at a five dot. I am already burned out on it when does April get here.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Move on to what you ask.....
> 
> Indoors ukey:
> 
> ...


You Suck!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Its cold outside. That is bad news for you Hornet. Your position on the Field archery forom has now be terminated. For the mere mention that Field Archery Season is over. Did I not shoot Field Archery all 12 months of the year last year. Shot my best field scores of my life during that infamous 20 yard shooting season.
> I must confess I did set up my big ole logs yesterday and shot several at a five dot. I am already burned out on it when does April get here.


It's never really over for me...we have had this talk before:wink: 

BUT up this way and most other parts of the country....all outdoor shoots will be over VERY shortly if not already....

Besides I can't stop all you goobers from talking indoors....so I figured I would open the season before I have to start pushing the "Red Button"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> You Suck!


Like I have told you all before....I lick...get it straight:wink:

But notice I said I will ALLOW IT......not that I am going to be shooting it:wink:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I have told you all before....I lick...get it straight:wink:
> 
> But notice I said I will ALLOW IT......not that I am going to be shooting it:wink:


Let me elaborate............You Suck!

Let the concrete and carpet crowd get their own forum! Look what opening it up did to the NFAA


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It's time.. was 45 here this morning when I headed uptown.. hunting on Saturdays from now thru the end of Jan, focus on form and learn me some Dynamic Tension during the Tuesday night leagues... 

I smell a bunch of 300's brewin up this winter... :becky: :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's time.. was 45 here this morning when I headed uptown.. hunting on Saturdays from now thru the end of Jan, focus on form and learn me some Dynamic Tension during the Tuesday night leagues...
> 
> I smell a bunch of 300's brewin up this winter... :becky: :cheers:


Jesus man, you folks never heard of a fleece or sweater down there!:wink:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Your Eminence, need I point out this is the "Field Archery" forum?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Jesus man, you folks never heard of a fleece or sweater down there!:wink:


Nope.. not til the frost falls on the pumpkins.. it's hunting season.. Saturday's are already spoken for, and Sunday is for FOOTBALL!! :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> Your Eminence, need I point out this is the "Field Archery" forum?


Has nobody here ever been to Louisville? :noidea:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Nope.. not til the frost falls on the pumpkins.. it's hunting season.. Saturday's are already spoken for, and Sunday is for FOOTBALL!! :chortle: :wink:


Well then that leaves Monday to Friday for you to explore the New Miracle of Goretex clothing:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Well then that leaves Monday to Friday for you to explore the New Miracle of Goretex clothing:


 Goretex is for women who melt.. too noisy for the high pressured Eastern whitetails.. besides.. I leave at first light and get home at dusk M-F.. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:

Sounds like time for some more vacation time, eh?  :wink:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Goretex is for women who melt.. too noisy for the high pressured Eastern whitetails.. besides.. I leave at first light and get home at dusk M-F.. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> Sounds like time for some more vacation time, eh?  :wink:


Silent Goretex has been around for years. If hunters would crawl out of Cabelas and BPS and have a look at some of the Technical stuff out there you'd be amazed what you'd find. Besides I heard camo is now the new pink for chicks:wink: Crissakes it's showing up in Paris fashion shows


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Move on to what you ask.....
> 
> Indoors ukey:
> 
> ...


WHAT??? 

I asked a simple question back in Aug. about getting some indoor arrows prepared and I was threatened to be BANNED. 

In fact the BH himself made this statement:
"No indoors till after Turkey day..."

Just because your nipples stood on end when you went out this morning doesn't mean outdoor is over!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

What the heck are you guys talking bout....it was a very nice 80deg today. :noidea:

I have a great indoor question.....What spine should I get for the 2712's i'll be shooting from my 20lb olympic recurve? Do you think pinpoints will make a difference for me??? 500 or 600g points???


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I feel sorry for you folks in the colder parts of the country. Our best outdoor shooting is just getting started.

The State FITA Field championship is coming up Oct 18 & 19 and there will be another FITA Field on Feb 13 & 14. A marked 3D trail shoot is scheduled for Dec 6 & 7. There will be 3 or 4 Senior Olympics events (American 900 round) as well as several FITA 900s. My club is putting on 2 combined field shoots (Nov 30 & Mar 29) plus the State NFAA Field championship in April.

Oh yea, the state FITA Indoor is in Jan and the NFAA Indoor championship in Feb. LOL - almost forgot about indoor shooting. (smile)

Dave


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sure Dave, go ahead.. rub it in.. :frusty: :chortle:

I'm jealous.. our outdoor events are all but over after this weekend in the MidAtlantic region, but.. it's hunting season, so many of us are just swappin out our bling for some stealth and continuing the archery outdoors season in Camo. :wink: :thumb: :tongue:

Glad to hear that it's still going strong in areas of the country that have an extended outdoor field season... :thumb: :tea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

To the esteemed Brown Hornet:

I believe your pronouncement that outdoor season is over is somewhat pre-mature. Please be aware that any further talk of this nature will result in grass roots petition campaign calling for your ouster:tongue:. Please take this under advisement..


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

itchyfinger said:


> What the heck are you guys talking bout....it was a very nice 80deg today. :noidea:
> 
> I have a great indoor question.....What spine should I get for the 2712's i'll be shooting from my 20lb olympic recurve? Do you think pinpoints will make a difference for me??? 500 or 600g points???


I shoot the 2712's the best advice I can give do not even worry about the spine for indoors, Now I did papertune and they papertune very nicely. I am using a 225 gt pt, but I am shooting a compound at 43 lbs.
It was only 62 here today!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree I wish more of the clubs shot into Oct.

But going out on a limb here and agreeing with Hornet, Field here is over, I am set up for indoors in fact we have already shot 4 vegas rounds.:wink:

There something to say about indoors, straight up 20 on flat surface and climate controlled:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> I agree I wish more of the clubs shot into Oct.
> 
> But going out on a limb here and agreeing with Hornet, Field here is over, I am set up for indoors in fact we have already shot 4 vegas rounds.:wink:
> 
> There something to say about indoors, straight up 20 on flat surface and climate controlled:wink:


Where and thanks for the invite. :zip: and what score might you be shooting with those crutches you call arrows.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> Where and thanks for the invite. :zip: and what score might you be shooting with those crutches you call arrows.


:chortle: TPA's indoor leagues will be on Tuesday nights starting in Nov, I believe.. I'll confirm this starting date, it's showing the first round of events beginning on 11-4. We start at 7 for a fairly well attended informal indoor spot league. Come on down Bees, all are welcome, it's 5 bucks to shoot the night. We normally have 20-30 shooters, enough for two lines. :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

blondstar said:


> I shoot the 2712's the best advice I can give do not even worry about the spine for indoors, Now I did papertune and they papertune very nicely. I am using a 225 gt pt, but I am shooting a compound at 43 lbs.
> It was only 62 here today!


I know I was poking at the Hornet's nest cause he loves those questions .


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Bees said:


> Where and thanks for the invite. :zip: and what score might you be shooting with those crutches you call arrows.


I am sorry bees if My crutches and me will be at TA on the 19th to shoot. I am thinking may be the 10 line up. The last Vegas I shot was a 596, getting used to my new bow, the red one. 

Sticky I wished you were not so far for a weeknight we would be there


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Move on to what you ask.....
> 
> Indoors ukey:
> 
> ...


Ya know, I remember seeing some pictures of you shooting outside this spring in some pretty chilly conditions.  My friend...your threshold is much lower than 50 degrees!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well we started our indoor league last night. What can you say, just a bunch of chewies trying to stay on the string for Florida in January.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Well we started our indoor league last night. What can you say, just a bunch of chewies trying to stay on the string for Florida in January.


I don't think shooting rubber animals indoors is quite what our esteemed MOD, Brown Hornet, had in mind when he said it was OK to talk about indoors. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> I am sorry bees if My crutches and me will be at TA on the 19th to shoot. I am thinking may be the 10 line up. The last Vegas I shot was a 596, getting used to my new bow, the red one.
> 
> Sticky I wished you were not so far for a weeknight we would be there


We'll have formal shoots on the following Sundays.... be there.. :lol: :wink: ( I understand, I can barely get there in time from work to shoot on weeknights.. :lol: )

11-9, 12-7, 1-4 and 2-8, which are all Sundays, shoot time 10am. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I don't think shooting rubber animals indoors is quite what our esteemed MOD, Brown Hornet, had in mind when he said it was OK to talk about indoors. :wink:


Perhaps I didn't make myself clear, my apologies. I'll try and type this one slower. We just started our indoor Vegas 300 league last night. 

Shooting is shooting and always fun.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Perhaps I didn't make myself clear, my apologies. I'll try and type this one slower. We just started our indoor Vegas 300 league last night.
> 
> Shooting is shooting and always fun.


He's ancient.. like me.. ya need to speak slowwwly and cleeearly.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Let me elaborate............You Suck!
> 
> Let the concrete and carpet crowd get their own forum! Look what opening it up did to the NFAA


let me elaborate.....you are out of "You Sucks".....you don't want the same test that Xhunter got and failed....you don't have the teachers phone # to call and get tutoring:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> Your Eminence, need I point out this is the "Field Archery" forum?


You can point it out.....:wink:

But since none of us...correction 90% of those of us that keep this place going....are going to shoot many field round between now and March.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I asked a simple question back in Aug. about getting some indoor arrows prepared and I was threatened to be BANNED.
> 
> ...


Well who else was gonna make that threat :noidea::wink:

My nipps didn't stand on end....I am still walking to the train station at 6:45 am with a short sleeve shirt on and no jacket:wink:

The reason for the ealry allowance is for you goobers....I won't shoot an arrow indoors until Turkey Day/Dec more then likely:wink:....football my man:wink:

and besides....that was AUGUST. It was still 500 degrees everywhere still :doh: Now it's almost Candy day....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> What the heck are you guys talking bout....it was a very nice 80deg today. :noidea:


Your presents are staying where they are


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> let me elaborate.....you are out of "You Sucks".....you don't want the same test that Xhunter got and failed....you don't have the teachers phone # to call and get tutoring:wink:


And so it starts. Cowtowing to the Fat arrow and fluorescent light crowd can only lead to worse things.


Next thing ya know this forum will be buried in some remote and inaccessable part of AT.............................But it'll have sponsorship


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> To the esteemed Brown Hornet:
> 
> I believe your pronouncement that outdoor season is over is somewhat pre-mature. Please be aware that any further talk of this nature will result in grass roots petition campaign calling for your ouster:tongue:. Please take this under advisement..


There you go...acting like someone cares what you have to say again:doh:

and since there are only TWO people that have magic buttons in this place....a grass roots movement would hurt you more then me:wink:


Besides I hear you are coming to LAS this year....if the wife will let you off the leash twice this year :doh: So yo may want to put the field bow down now....and start practicing for that whippin in Jan:moon:

SOOOO I will tell you like I have told the rest...COME GET YOU SOME


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet with you being the great and all powerful. Cant you make indoor season start one week before LAS and end 3 seconds after Jessie wins Vegas.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet with you being the great and all powerful. Cant you make indoor season start one week before LAS and end 3 seconds after Jessie wins Vegas.


I have been trying my friend....

You know the only person that hates indoors as much as you is me:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet with you being the great and all powerful. Cant you make indoor season start one week before LAS and end 3 seconds after Jessie wins Vegas.


Sounds about right...



Brown Hornet said:


> I have been trying my friend....
> 
> You know the only person that hates indoors as much as you is me:wink:


Count me in on that as well...


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have been trying my friend....
> 
> You know the only person that hates indoors as much as you is me:wink:


Your miles off on that one, concrete worshipper:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Your miles off on that one, concrete worshipper:wink:


Ask this guy......Crack Kills


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ask this guy......Crack Kills


Whats that??? Sparkin up in front of a bale now are ya! Hallucinating up a field course can only lead to disaster when you start trying to shoot the uphillers


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I got up this morning and it was 50 degrees....outdoors is now over :chortle:


A bit wimpish, eh?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just quit  and go shoot some 3d.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Foam give me gas.. :killpain: :chortle: I'm on my way to shoot living, bleeding flesh.. it's much more fun anyway.. :tongue: :chortle:

and Carlosii.. I saw that..  This season, yer spot on.. :frusty: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

carlosii said:


> A bit wimpish, eh?


You goobers are all looking at it the wrong way.

Round these parts...that signals the START OF HUNTING:embara:

which also means that there are NO MORE OUTDOOR SHOOTS.....see the thread that reads MDs LAST OUTDOOR SHOOT:embara:

ask Doc who was walking around at LAS without a coat when it was 30 degrees.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> Just quit  and go shoot some 3d.:wink:


I said field was over....not that we turned short bus :doh:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Bring the indoors on, I love it. Not as much as field but I still get the jones to shoot some vegas faces.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I said field was over....not that we turned short bus :doh:


 You know all about that short bus dont you.:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

A serious question for you folks East of the Mississippi and up North too: Do you all quit shooting field completely or is it just that your tournament season is over? Are your field courses completely shut down? That's a bummer if it is the case.

When I was growing up in the mid-West I kept shooting my bow all winter long, although I did learn to wait until the snow melted so I could find arrows. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> You know all about that short bus dont you.:wink:


Actually...no I don't.... I hear they are all in NC right now getting you all where you need to go.....

and you are the last person tha should be pointing fingers at anyone for being slow in any way.....

You shoot Bowtechs and Victory arrows :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave T said:


> A serious question for you folks East of the Mississippi and up North too: Do you all quit shooting field completely or is it just that your tournament season is over? Are your field courses completely shut down? That's a bummer if it is the case.
> 
> When I was growing up in the mid-West I kept shooting my bow all winter long, although I did learn to wait until the snow melted so I could find arrows. (smile)
> 
> Dave


Dave, we still have 2 outdoor American 600 tournaments in NC - 10/18 & 11/01.

All the "scheduled" Field rounds are over for the year :sad:; however, before and even after these 600 rounds a few of us will shoot at least 14 Field targets. I somewhat envy you folks out in AZ. I lived in Tucson back in the early '70s and loved the place.

I'll be working on building my Field course this fall & winter so maybe the fact that there won't be any scheduled Sat. shoots - I'll concentrate on getting it finished. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Dave T said:


> A serious question for you folks East of the Mississippi and up North too: Do you all quit shooting field completely or is it just that your tournament season is over? Are your field courses completely shut down? That's a bummer if it is the case.
> 
> When I was growing up in the mid-West I kept shooting my bow all winter long, although I did learn to wait until the snow melted so I could find arrows. (smile)
> 
> Dave


The land my range is on is used for hunting by the land owner, so during hunting season, no field shooting...(small price to pay for use of the land right...???) As soon as hunting season is over, I will put out target faces and start shooting field rounds whenever the weather is decent (which is most of the time around here for me anyway) and I get the time...

I would rather be cold and shooting field than be warm indoors anyday of the week...


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Not over yet !*

The club I shoot at is hunted Mon. - Saturday but is open to shoot on Sundays.( not sure how much longer) Which I did yesterday (10/12/08) . The faces weren't new , a couple were shot up pretty good, but most were fine. The day couldn't be better... 70's , sunny ,no skeeters , the canopy is falling so the light was better than usual. I shot a PB field round (273) and a good hunter for a 542 total. Startin' to get the mental game in control. If it were up to me ... I'd shoot there til I couldn't feel my release in my hand. I don't care to hunt (Shoprite is a mile away)and the nearest Good Indoor is 27 miles away. So it's out in the cold I will shoot til the clubs open up again.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ask this guy......Crack Kills


i'd still like to know where you guys get these pictures from. they are funny as crap, and you have one for EVERYTHING


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

itsme said:


> i'd still like to know where you guys get these pictures from. they are funny as crap, and you have one for EVERYTHING


If we told you, we'd have to shoot you.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If we told you, we'd have to shoot you.


guess im a novice ATer, ya'll have one holstered for ALL occasions


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itsme said:


> i'd still like to know where you guys get these pictures from. they are funny as crap, and you have one for EVERYTHING


What Lee said....

or...this option...


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

brown hornet said:


> what lee said....
> 
> Or...this option...


lmao


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

itsme said:


> i'd still like to know where you guys get these pictures from. they are funny as crap, and you have one for EVERYTHING


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


>


ok moving right along


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

o.k., at least now ive found the fun, laid back section (field forum), cause seems like all's the general discussion section people talk about is their bow limbs broke, or their pro shop pissed 'em off. thanks field forum people. i know your probably all the same, just less BS here. thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

itsme said:


> o.k., at least now ive found the fun, laid back section (field forum), cause seems like all's the general discussion section people talk about is their bow limbs broke, or their pro shop pissed 'em off. thanks field forum people. i know your probably all the same, just less BS here. thanks


Welcome to the "dark side". Yes we have fun! And considering your location you should join us on the Field course as well. There's several Field ranges very close to you and NC isn't that far either.


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, im a member at TA, and have watched some of what have to be the best in their sport, i know those guys have worked hard at their game


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Animated version of my avi :wink: For some reason it won't work :noidea: maybe his grace can help me out :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

itsme said:


> o.k., at least now ive found the fun, laid back section (field forum), cause seems like all's the general discussion section people talk about is their bow limbs broke, or their pro shop pissed 'em off. thanks field forum people. i know your probably all the same, just less BS here. thanks


That's 'cos most of us just fix the problem and get back out to shooting.. who needs whining.. :noidea:  :wink:

Hope to see ya joining in some field shooting next season at TA.. I have a love/hate relationship with the course there.. it dealt me my best and worst field scores this past season.. next summer I'm gonna whip it into sumbission.. :whip: :becky:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

itchyfinger said:


> Animated version of my avi :wink: For some reason it won't work :noidea: maybe his grace can help me out :tongue:


Itchy,
I had a similar problem getting my avatar to work. I found an online GIF editor and changed the dimensions to 80x80 from 100x100.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> Animated version of my avi :wink: For some reason it won't work :noidea: maybe his grace can help me out :tongue:


Yer welcome.. :cheers: :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itsme said:


> o.k., at least now ive found the fun, laid back section (field forum), cause seems like all's the general discussion section people talk about is their bow limbs broke, or their pro shop pissed 'em off. thanks field forum people. i know your probably all the same, just less BS here. thanks


Exactly 

and no we aren't the same.....:wink:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Exactly
> 
> and no we aren't the same.....:wink:


Hey, I had a 20 year old wood and glass limb delaminate after it was stored in a damp basement. Does that count?:embara:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Hey, I had a 20 year old wood and glass limb delaminate after it was stored in a damp basement. Does that count?:embara:



nope we need pictures.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Hey, I had a 20 year old wood and glass limb delaminate after it was stored in a damp basement. Does that count?:embara:


Sure it did....Bowtech wasn't making bows 20 years ago:wink:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure it did....Bowtech wasn't making bows 20 years ago:wink:


And this company is no longer around................Hey, I wonder...................:wink:


----------

